# Exchanging big amount of Dollars to Euro



## dodo (14 Apr 2010)

I have considable amount money in an American accoun tin dollars,  just wondering what would the best way to exchange this into Euro, should I just wire it to my Ireland account and then it exchange it or should I exchange it in the USA first then wire it,  Is the specical rates if you have a considable amount to exchange anywhere,


----------



## tenchi-fan (14 Apr 2010)

considerable? $5,000,000? or $5,000?


----------



## ccraig (16 Apr 2010)

*us dollar to euro exchange rate*

get a rate from the bank in the US, compare it to the rate the bank in ireland would offer you which is tricky as they are a pain to open foreign currency bank accounts with.

Call transfermate.com and get compare their rate too, 

go with whoever gives you the best rate

Live chart
http://www.transfermate.com/en/exchange_rates_table.asp?currency=USD&curr_lim=EUR


----------



## fto (19 Apr 2010)

get a few quotes from brokers such as omnisfx, travelmate, hifx etc and use the one you are happy with and give the best rates

also check out currency exchange advice sites that will give you more information on how the process works so you don't get caught out.


----------

